# Thoughts on a Rotary plow build



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

A year ago, or so, I started building a rotory plow.How to convert a boxcar, or otherwise build the body confounded me and I shelved it. My 'Westside Lumber model'...I'd built...did an admirable job during winter. I got to looking at the USAT rotary and it hit me this was nothing more than a Bunk, or kitchen car with the housing attached. Several reads...here...suggested the USAT didn't really work well, and I felt what I had come up with and a kitchen/bunk car might be the solution, so I've ordered one. I have to come up with a 'coupling' between the gearbox and and shaft, and mounting a ball bearing for support. Simple 2 channel RC system to operate. Youtube pics of a White Pass rotary suggested one needed belching smoke! I think a Harbor Models smoke unit is just right. I think properly, the rear trucks need to move forward to accomodate a 'boiler firebox and grate...and of course, a tender.....oil or coal?
[url="


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks interesting, keep us posted. You made the red blade, or are you going to use the vacuum cleaner blade you have there? I just hooked my blade direct to the chuck on the 12v drill I used for mine. Use an 18v batt3ery to spin it good. Have a DPDT switch on the back. Direction does not seem to make much difference. Pix on my web page, have to scroll down a ways to the 'project' button, hit it, then look for the rotary, have to scroll through some other projects to get to it.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Yea, I remember seeing the pics of your build! I just enjoyed watching the videos on your site. That is a really great looking unit...and works well, too. Watching the full sized pic, they can move quite slowly to clear the snow. The red blade in mine is more for scall appearance, the vacuum cleaner blade, I think, is what does the work. Of course some cleaning up, addition of brass 'doors', braces, etc. to scale it up a bit. The geared motor should give it plenty of Rpm's and suction. The front blade can use some wire and junk to dress it up a bit. The pic will give some idea of the concept....substitute the USAT 'Kitchen' car with a couple of portal windows and headlight. Bill
[url="


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Pic of my plow's progress. I need to get some detail parts to add: headlight, a 'platform' to extend the rear and make a roof extension, a backhead to mount in the rear like the proto's. I'll add some brass side 'flaps', top piece, and 'rivets' to give it a more scale appearance. The discharge chute cover swivels so as to allow reversing the blade. Bill
[url="


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Decided to make a smoke unit: Radio Shack project box, a 25 x 25mm high speed ESC fan, an old hairdryer nichrome wire, fiberglass wick. Puts out a 12 -14" plume...though hard to see in pic, fan operating on 4+ volts, heat element on 12v. Need to cut down to 3+ volts. LGB backhead..yet to be mounted. Couple of front windows added. Some lathe work to be done on drive shaft, front bearing mounted on back of blade 'can'. You tube has a video of a White Pass rotary belching tons of smoke....need to make 'blacker' smoke!
[url="


----------

